
BYTE Magazine's Smalltalk issue (1981) - helloworld
https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1981-08
======
tonyedgecombe
I think this was the first issue of Byte I bought, I remember hoovering up
every little detail at the time.

------
RandalSchwartz
dartlang.org is the modern heir-apparent to the Smalltalk language, backed by
Google, and gaining a lot of traction.

~~~
teapot7
Though Smalltalk is quite alive and happy in a niche way. I use pharo.org, but
there's also Squeak, VisualWorks and a few others.

There's some good recent work on compiling to JavaScript, which seems to be
the universal solvent these days.

